# ¿Como se calcula la potencia en una resistencia?



## Limbo (Oct 15, 2009)

Buenas,

Aqui estoy, que todavia no entiendo que es exactamente la potencia de una resistencia despues de leer bastante información no llego a una conclusion. Os explico lo que sé para no repetir conceptos.

En teoria, la potencia de una resistencia es la maxima que puede soportar... o por lo menos eso he entendido, ¿bien? Lo que no entiendo es que si dicha potencia es la que transcurre por esa resistencia, o es la total del circuito, es decir, si un circuito por ejemplo consume 30W, se puede poner 1 resistencia de 30W o 30 de 1W. Teniendo en cuenta que todas las potencias que resultan de todos los componentes es igual a la de la fuente de energia menos la que se disipa en calor (¿es asi no?), me hago un lio con estos dos conceptos.

Gracias, espero no repetir el tema, es bastante basico pero he buscado por todos lados y no he encontrado nada que me resuelva la duda.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> ......En teoria, la potencia de una resistencia es la maxima que puede soportar... o por lo menos eso he entendido, ¿bien?


Hasta aquí vamos bien.
Pero conviene aclarar que una cosa es lo que puede disipar la resistencia (Potencia máxima) y otra lo que en realidad disipa, que se calcula multiplicando el voltaje aplicado a la resistencia multiplicado por la corriente que la atraviesa, esto depende de la aplicación y la circunstancia en particular.



> ... Lo que no entiendo es que si dicha potencia es la que transcurre por esa resistencia, o es la total del circuito, es decir, si un circuito por ejemplo consume 30W, se puede poner 1 resistencia de 30W o 30 de 1W. Teniendo en cuenta que todas las potencias que resultan de todos los componentes es igual a la de la fuente de energia menos la que se disipa en calor (¿es asi no?), me hago un lio con estos dos conceptos.
> .....


La disipación de la resistencia depende de la aplicación donde esta colocada y el modo de funcionamiento.
Es cierto que la suma de potencias consumidas es igual a la potencia entregada por la fuente, pero no tiene que ver con la máxima potencia capaz de disipar de la resistencia, sino con el calculo W(Disipada) = V * I (Tensión sobre la resistencia * corriente que la atraviesa) 

Respecto al titulo del post *"¿Como se calcula la potencia que necesito en una resistencia?"*, el calculo del tipo de resistencia, potencia, sale de la misma fórmula, W(Disipada) = V * I (Tensión sobre la resistencia * corriente que la atraviesa) , el valor que te de esto lo multiplicas por un coeficiente de seguridad, yo aplico "2" (el doble) para conocer que tamaño de resistencia necesitas, tamaño físico es función directa de la capacidad de disipación.

Si no entendiste nada de lo que escribí, no te preocupes, yo tampoco


----------



## Limbo (Oct 15, 2009)

> Si no entendiste nada de lo que escribí, no te preocupes, yo tampoco


Esta entendidisimo *Fogonazo* (no sé si creermelo de ti con ese nombre que tienes  es broma, claro ).
Resumiendo, es la potencia que transcurre por la resistencia multiplicado por entre 1,5 y 2 (opinion mia, y alo dira la experiencia). Una unica duda, con "tension sobre la resistencia" ¿te refieres a la caida tension de la resistencia? ¿o al voltaje que recibe en un punto del  circuito? Con imagenes se hace mucho mas facil.

Viendo la imagen, necesitaria 2 resistencias de 3W teoricos que con tu tecnica y la de muchos imagino, seria 3*1,5 o 2= 4,5W o 6W. Por ejemplo, pedir una de 12W(la suma de W de las dos resitencias) y otra de 1/4 no serviria porque la de 1/4 se quemaria, ¿no?


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 15, 2009)

Hola.

Debes pedir 2 resistencia de 3 ohm de 6W o una de 6 ohm de 12W.

Otra forma de saber que potencia disipa una resistencia R.
En función de la corriente I.
P= (I^2)*R   -------------------   I^2=I*I   ---- (* signo de multiplicación)
En función del voltaje V
P= (V^2) / R -------------------  V^2=V*V -----( / signo de división)

La potencia que se debe usar es de 2*P

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 15, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> ...es la potencia que transcurre por la resistencia...


Ojo, que la potencia no transcurre por las resistencias, sino que se disipa ;-)



limbo dijo:


> ...multiplicado por entre 1,5 y 2...


Algo así. Supongamos que tenés que viajar a 150km/h en tu auto: ¿Te comprás uno que dé 150km/h de máxima o preferís uno que dé 200km/h?
Regla general: No hagas trabajar los componentes al máximo. No es conveniente.



limbo dijo:


> Una unica duda, con "tension sobre la resistencia" ¿te refieres a *la caida tension de la resistencia*?


Exactamente



limbo dijo:


> Viendo la imagen, necesitaria 2 resistencias de 3W teoricos que con tu tecnica y la de muchos imagino, seria 3*1,5 o 2= 4,5W o 6W.


Con 5W vas a andar en un circuito así, pero bastante calentito. Tené en cuenta que en algo así la corriente es constante y los 3W de disipación serán continuos. En un caso así, para no ser sádico con los componentes pasivos (nada de látigos y vestimentas de cuero), conviene sobredimensionar un poco más (vienen de 7 y 10W )



limbo dijo:


> Por ejemplo, pedir una de 12W(la suma de W de las dos resitencias) y otra de 1/4 no serviria porque la de 1/4 se quemaria, ¿no?


Claro. *Cada una* va a disipar 3W, o a intentarlo por lo menos. Si una no es lo suficientemente potente... humo.


Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Oct 15, 2009)

Buenisimas respuestas, todas. Duda resuleta totalmente.

Gracias *Fogonazo*, Gracias *elaficionado* y gracias *Cacho*.

Saludos y hasta la proxima batalla contra el conocimiento.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 16, 2009)

Buenas,

Releyendo el mensaje se me ha ocurrido una cuestion.En un circuito sencillo como puede ser una pila, una resistencia y un led, es necesario colocar la resistencia si por ejemplo el led funciona a 3V y la bateria da 3V, es decir, ¿Es necesaria la resistencia si la bateria da el voltaje requerido?

Gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 16, 2009)

Hola.
Creo que si es una batería de poca capacidad de carga no hay problema.
Por ejemplo, hay uno encendedores a gas, que traen un LED azul (3.3V voltaje típico) que es alimentado con dos pilas en serie tipo botón, una de 1.5V y la otra de 3V.
Como ese tipo de pila está diseñada para dar poca corriente, cuando alimenta el LED su voltaje cae, y no malogra el LED.

Pero prueba el LED de 3V con una batería de 3V y ves que sucede (y si te animas comentas lo que ocurrió).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 16, 2009)

Pero no solo me refiero con LED's, me refiero a todos los componentes, puse de ejemplo el led. Lo que venia a preguntar es: Si voltaje de la pila/bateria = Suma de caidas de tension del circuito, ¿es necesario poner resistencias?¿es necesaria obligatoriamente la disipacion de energia?¿Es necesario o no segun la fuente de tension qu eutilices?

Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 18, 2009)

Hola.
Si tienes un circuito que la suma de voltajes es de 6V por ejemplo, entonces, sólo pones una fuente de 6V ó pila, batería, celda solar que suministre 6V al circuito, no necesita una resistencia.
Pero es completamente diferente alimentar elementos o dispositivos sin su respectiva polarización (es dedir, que se cumpla con las características elecrtricas que da en fabricante). Por ejemplo, por LED debe pasar una corriente menor o igual a la corriente típica o la corriente que diga el fabricante, y la manera más simple de suministrar esa corriente al LED es empleando la ley de Ohm, o excitando al LED con una fuente de corriente constante..

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 18, 2009)

> Pero es completamente diferente alimentar elementos o dispositivos sin su respectiva polarización (es dedir, que se cumpla con las características elecrtricas de da en fabricante).


La cuestion es que si necesitas xV con una fuente de ese mismo xV puedes hacerlo funcionar sin necesitar disipacion de potencia con una resistencia.

Estoy pensando que los conductores que se utilizan como cables/pistas para hacer las debidas conexiones deben de ser mas grandes segun la intensidad que los recorre, lo cual coincide con las resistencias, imagino que sera por la misma razon, disipacion de potencia, ¿es correcto?

Gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 18, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> La cuestion es que si necesitas xV con una fuente de ese mismo xV puedes hacerlo funcionar sin necesitar disipacion de potencia con una resistencia.


Pará... Que te estás haciendo un moño de conceptos.
La función de la resistencia es bajar el voltaje hasta lo que hace falta, y la disipación de potencia que se da ahí es la consecuencia. Dicho de otra forma, la resistencia disipa potencia "porque no le queda otra".

Te pongo un ejemplo: Batería de 6V y LED de 3V/20mA. Claramente tenés 3V de más y esos son los que tenés que "tirar" ("hacer caer" se dice) en la resistencia. Para eso la ponés.
Invocás al espíritu de Ohm y te dice que R=3V/0,02A=150r. Listo. Con 150 Ohm van a caer los 3V que "sobran" antes del LED cuando circulen los 20mA.
Esa caída de voltaje va a generar, como consecuencia, cierta potencia que tendrá que disipar la resistencia. ¿Cuánta? El voltaje que cae en ella multiplicado por la corriente que circula: 3V*0,02A=0,06W.
Creo que no me equivoqué en las cuentas.

Dato anecdótico: El LED también tiene una potencia de 0,06W... La eficiencia del sistema es del 50%: La mitad de la potencia se va en la resistencia en forma de calor. Puaj.

Si pusiéramos dos LEDs en serie tendríamos que en el primero caen 3V y en el segundo otros 3V. Eficiencia 100%. 



limbo dijo:


> Estoy pensando que los conductores que se utilizan como cables/pistas para hacer las debidas conexiones deben de ser mas grandes segun la intensidad que los recorre, lo cual coincide con las resistencias, imagino que sera por la misma razon, disipacion de potencia, ¿es correcto?


Sí señor. Por ahí va la cosa.
Mayor diámetro/ancho (según sean cables o pistas de un impreso) implican menor resistencia y eso hace que con una determinada corriente se calienten menos, o  que se calienten lo mismo con una corriente mayor.
Además implica que vas a tener menor caída de voltaje (en un cable de algunos cientos de metros se nota mucho) frente al mismo consumo y algunas otras cosas.

Y si mirás un fusible de 10A y uno de 100mA vas a notar algo similar .

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Oct 19, 2009)

> La cuestion es que si necesitas xV con una fuente de ese mismo xV puedes hacerlo funcionar sin necesitar disipacion de potencia con una resistencia.





> Si pusiéramos dos LEDs en serie tendríamos que en el primero caen 3V y en el segundo otros 3V. Eficiencia 100%.


Vale, me explique mal jaja me entendiste mal, pero de todas formas me has aclarado algo que no pregunte: "La resistencia disipa potencia porque es la consecuencia de su caida de voltaje y no l equeda otra". Me quedo con eso ultimo.



> Además implica que vas a tener menor caída de voltaje (en un cable de algunos cientos de metros se nota mucho) frente al mismo consumo y algunas otras cosas.


Ahi es donde queria llegar. Si un cable tiene xR y pasan xI, tenemos un xVcaida por lo que se genera una potencia = xV*xI, que supongo sera por la potencia por lo que hay diferentes tamaños de cables, ¿cierto? Entonces imaginando, puedo imaginar que como hay caida de voltaje tambien hay disipacion de potencia en los cables, ¿cierto tambien?

Ahora la pregunta del millon: ¿tengo que tomar en cuenta esa xVcaida del cable a la hora de hacer los calculos? ¿O es tan infima que no vale la pena?

Edito: Se me olvidaba, ¿de todo esto de caida de voltaje y potencia viene el maximo de voltaje que resisten algunos componentes?

Saludos y graciaaas!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 19, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> Si un cable tiene xR y pasan xI, tenemos un xVcaida por lo que se genera una potencia = xV*xI...


Se *disipa* cierta potencia.



limbo dijo:


> ...supongo sera por la potencia por lo que hay diferentes tamaños de cables, ¿cierto?


Casi. Lo que se busca no es un cable capaz de disipar una determinada potencia, sino uno con una resistencia lo suficientemente baja como para que no se produzca la caída de potencial que da como resultado aquella disipación de potencia.
Si pensás en un conductor con una vaina de PVC (muy mal conductor del calor)... ¿Cómo hace para disipar el calor que se genera?
Mejor que no lo genere ;-)



limbo dijo:


> Entonces imaginando, puedo imaginar que como hay caida de voltaje tambien hay disipacion de potencia en los cables, ¿cierto tambien?


Cierto



limbo dijo:


> Ahora la pregunta del millon: ¿tengo que tomar en cuenta esa xVcaida del cable a la hora de hacer los calculos? ¿O es tan infima que no vale la pena?


Depende. 
Mirá acá. En esa tabla hay valores de resistencia/km según la sección de los cables. Tomemos un cable de 1mm² con 18,1 Ohm/km de resistencia (Clase 2, primera columna).
Digamos que usás dos pedacitos de 10cm por los que van a circular 5A para unir el conector de 220V con la entrada del transformador de un amplificador. La resistencia es de 18,1/10000, o sea, 0,00181 Ohm. Con 5A la caída será de 0,00905V (casi 1mV) y la porencia será de 0,04525W (45mW). Nada para preocuparse mucho en este aspecto.

Ahora vamos al cable de alimentación que va desde el amplificador hasta la pared y mide 2m. R pasa a 0,0362 Ohm, I sigue siendo de 5 A, V será de .181 y P serán 0,905W.
Epa... Si son dos metritos nada más...

Ahora calculá una línea larga de cable (digamos que 100m) y vas a ver lo que pasa (9V de caída y 45W de disipación).

La cuestión de la disipación no es tan complicada como la de la caída de voltaje que se produce, como podrás ver (en todos los casos la disipación se mantiene en casi medio Watt/m).
La disipación va a empezar a jugar un papel importante cuando las corrientes se acerquen a las máximas que admite el conductor (hay tablas de eso) y ya nos meteríamos en el mundo del señor Joule y los conductores libres del cobre. Mejor no.
Simplemente consultá la tabla de corriente máxima y la de resistencia, hacé tus cuentas y poné los cables que más te convenga, de acuerdo al voltaje que puedas dejar caer en el cable 

¿Me gané el millón? ¿Me lo gané?

Saludos

Edito:



limbo dijo:


> Se me olvidaba, ¿de todo esto de caida de voltaje y potencia viene el maximo de voltaje que resisten algunos componentes?


Nop... Eso viene de las características del dieléctrico (aislante). Hay algunos que soportan más voltaje que otros para el mismo espesor y eso es lo que te da el máximo que soportan los componentes. 1mm de aire aisla  hasta 1000V (si mal no recuerdo), 1mm de PVC aisla mucho más.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 19, 2009)

Hola Limbo, Hola Cacho...

Cacho, vaya que te ganaste el millón... Es todo un tutorial lo que te has mandado.

Ahora quisiera aclarar algo relacionado con las cuentas que sacó linbo, relacionadas con el circuito que publicó en el tercer post.

En él pones una batería de 6V y con ella alimentas dos Rs en serie de 30Ω c/u, lo cual suma 60Ω. Dichar R de 60Ω, hace que circule por ella una corriente de: 6V / 60Ω = 0,1A y no 1A, sómo pusiste.
Ahora, la potencia disipara por la R1+R2, es igual a: W=V*I = 6*0,1=0.6W.
Tomemos otra fórmula para calcular eso y tendremos: W=I^2*R  = 0,1*0,1*60=0,6W.
En ambos casos, el mismo resultado.
Más aún, podemos calcularlo para cada R independientemente, recordando que sobre cada una de ellas tenemos una tensión de 3V (Eso sí lo apuntaste bién). Así que: W=3V*0,01A=0,3W y, como son dos Rs iguales y los Watios se suman... Resultado obvio.

El otro punto, es lo relacionado al calor que esa potencia genera, el cual debe ser disipado por el cuerpo de la R, y es por ello que se aplica un factor de 2 o más, a la hora de determinar el tamaño de la R que se va a emplear, a fin de que la temperatura del cuerpo de la R no alcance niveles de quemadura o fusión.

Saludos:


----------



## Limbo (Oct 19, 2009)

> ¿Me gané el millón? ¿Me lo gané?


Uno no, dos  jaja
Gracias Cacho, eres como Yoda de sabio pero sin su estatura (¿eres mas alto no?¿seras verde? jeje).

Edito:


> Se *disipa* cierta potencia.





> Si pensás en un conductor con una vaina de PVC (muy mal conductor del calor)... ¿Cómo hace para disipar el calor que se genera?
> Mejor que no lo genere ;-)


¿La cierta potencia que se disipa por donde "sale" si el aislante no conduce calor? Esta pregunta vale 1 Millon y medio, pero de puntos, ¡que me estas dejando sin blanca! jaja



> En él pones una batería de 6V y con ella alimentas dos Rs en serie de 30Ω c/u, lo cual suma 60Ω. Dichar R de 60Ω, hace que circule por ella una corriente de: 6V / 60Ω = 0,1A y no 1A, sómo pusiste.
> Ahora, la potencia disipara por la R1+R2, es igual a: W=V*I = 6*0,1=0.6W.
> Tomemos otra fórmula para calcular eso y tendremos: W=I^2*R  = 0,1*0,1*60=0,6W.
> En ambos casos, el mismo resultado.
> Más aún, podemos calcularlo para cada R independientemente, recordando que sobre cada una de ellas tenemos una tensión de 3V (Eso sí lo apuntaste bién). Así que: W=3V*0,01A=0,3W y, como son dos Rs iguales y los Watios se suman... Resultado obvio.


En el esquema de mi mensaje las resistencias son de 3Ohm y no 30Ohm jeje has confundido la O de Ohm con 0 de numero.


> El otro punto, es lo relacionado al calor que esa potencia genera, el cual debe ser disipado por el cuerpo de la R, y es por ello que se aplica un factor de 2 o más, a la hora de determinar el tamaño de la R que se va a emplear, a fin de que la temperatura del cuerpo de la R no alcance niveles de quemadura o fusión.


Uf, aver porque esto me ha dado nuevas ideas jaja mi cabeza va a estallar jojo en fin, ahi va.. Entonces, la disipacion de potencia realmente ¿es la disipacion de calor que esa potencia genera? Es decir, ¿se disipa el calor para que su resistencia no cambie por la temperatura y no se queme? ¿A consecuencia de la bajada de resistencia y por tanto la subida de intensidad ?

Muchaas gracias.

Saludos!!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 19, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> eres como Yoda...(¿eres mas alto no?¿seras verde?...)


ops: Me descubriste... A los que somos así nos gusta que nos digan que somos como Hulk, pero chiquitos...
Cualquier otra comparación nos resulta odiosa. 





limbo dijo:


> ¿La cierta potencia que se disipa por donde "sale" si el aislante no conduce calor? Esta pregunta vale 1 Millon y medio...la disipacion de potencia realmente ¿es la disipacion de calor que esa potencia genera?


No "sale". Sale, sin comillas.
El asunto es que el aislante "deja salir" de a poquito el calor. Si se genera más calor del que puede salir es más que claro que se calienta hasta que se derrite el plástico y eso, me contaron, no es bueno  (al primer chanchito del cuento, el que hizo la casa de paja, casi se le incendia por un cable que se le quemó).
La clave está en entender que la potencia se disipa en forma de calor, ese calor tenés que soltarlo (transferirlo, si queremos hablar con más corrección) al ambiente de alguna manera y siempre hay algunas restricciones. 
Mientras puedas soltar tanto (o más) calor como el que generás, vamos bien.



limbo dijo:


> ¿se disipa el calor para que su resistencia no cambie por la temperatura y no se queme? ¿A consecuencia de la bajada de resistencia y por tanto la subida de intensidad ?


¿Se agranda el globo para que quepa más helio? ¿O porque le metemos más helio a presión es que se hincha? ¿Hasta cuando se puede inflar?

Recordá que el calor siempre es una *consecuencia.* Si hay una caída de potencial (V), entonces hay una fuerza (F) que se opone al movimiento de los electrones (la hace la resistencia, o el cable, o lo que sea), esa fuerza genera un trabajo (T) y el trabajo genera potencia (P) al relacionarla con el tiempo. Linda cadena de eventos para que el resultado sea sólo calor de desperdicio. A eso vamos.

Esa potencia se traduce en calor según el Efecto Joule, que dice que la cantidad de calor (Q) será igual a I²*R*t. Como I²*R es la potencia, entonces te queda que la cantidad de calor (energía) que se genera es P*t, potencia por tiempo (para más datos, 1J=1W*s).
Una potencia determinada produce entonces una cierta cantidad de calor en un tiempo dado (pongamos 1s). Si la resistencia es capaz de intercambiar esa cantidad (o más) con el ambiente en ese segundo, entonces se mantiene bien la cosa. Si no...


¿Un millón y medio más? ¿Ya soy rico?

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Oct 20, 2009)

> ops: Me descubriste... A los que somos así nos gusta que nos digan que somos como Hulk, pero chiquitos...
> Cualquier otra comparación nos resulta odiosa.


jaja



> ¿Un millón y medio más? ¿Ya soy rico?


Tio, te voy a regalar mi casa en Miami como sigas así jojo  
Lo siento pero antes era un farol, eran millon y medio de piedras que si eres constructor te servirian pero sin serlo no se yo jaja 

De momento no te molestare con mas preguntas, pero volvereee (muahahahahaha[risa malefica])

Muchisimas gracias por tus explicaciones.
Saludoos!
P.D: Ya me gustaria tener una casa en Miami.


----------



## thamaphyr (May 18, 2011)

puedo meter una cucharadita?

Entonces de todo esto, los LEDs no producen potencia de disipacion?

tengo un componente que tiene un dato que dice Power Dissipation (pag 3) y es un package de 3 LEDs incluidos y dice que tiene 3X110mW

http://en.ledman.cn/upload/201051364089293.pdf

Un saludo


----------



## Scooter (May 18, 2011)

Claro que la producen lo que pasa es que no cumplen la ley de Ohm por ser elementos no lineales.
En cualquier elemento (por ejemplo una alcachofa) conectado a una tensión pasa una intensidad y P=V·I siempre. Otra cosa es que esa potencia sea útil para algo o no.


----------



## thamaphyr (May 18, 2011)

ok, pero segun veo intento mirar el ejemplo que envie del pdf, y no me cuadra la potencia de discipacion, supuestamente tiene que ser 110mW por cada LED, y cada uno de ellos soporta una corriente de 20mA y 3.2V, o bueno entre 3.2V y 3.6V, pero segun como lo hago y como me decis es de P=V*I para el calculo de potencia no me da ese resultado, hay algo que seguramente estoy haciendo mal, o no tengo claro esos datos.

3.6V*20mA=72mW

http://en.ledman.cn/upload/201051364089293.pdf

Un saludo


----------



## Scooter (May 18, 2011)

Te dan la potencia máxima de disipación de la cápsula, que suele ser mayor que la que disipan los elementos electrónicos. Si fuese menor o igual no de podrían cumplir los valores nominales.


----------



## Josefe17 (May 18, 2011)

fftopic:
¿Por que siempre que acabo de estudiar algo, entro a FE para relajarme y acabo leyendo algo sobre lo que acabo de trabajar?


----------



## elaficionado (May 18, 2011)

Hola. 

La potencia es dada por la corriente máxima y el voltaje máximo, es decir, 30mA x 3.6V = 108mW --> 110mW.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cacho (May 18, 2011)

Como te dice Elaficionado, en el LED vas a tener una caída de tensión. Esa caída se conoce como _Voltage Forward_ (_Vf_), traducido es algo como _Tensión de Conducción_. En este caso está entre 3,2V y 3,6V.

Además de eso tenés _If_, o _Current Forward_, que es la corriente que circula por el LED cuando está encendido en condiciones normales.

La potencia que va a disipar el LED será entonces Vf*If y esa energía se disipa en forma de calor y de luz. Cuanto mayor sea la proporción de luz, más eficiente el asunto. Tan simple como eso.

Saludos


----------



## thamaphyr (May 20, 2011)

vale, muchisimas gracias por sus respuestas. Voy entonces a hacer los calculos a una corriente de 20mA para no acortar la vida util del LED.

Muchisimas gracias


----------



## JLCG (Jun 13, 2012)

amigos tengo una gran duda tal vez sea tonta pero no hay pregunta tonta sno tonto q no pregunte XD, bueno estoy diseñando una red snubber para un motor 110vac 60hz y 500watts, el triac 1 uso es el bt4-400d el según mis calculo me da que la RS=3.3 OHM Y CS>0.23uf, mi pregunta es de cuanta potencia debe ser la resistencia? 

   Lo q estoy haciendo es un control de fase q se va a controlar desde la pc o de forma manual por un potenciometro


----------



## Scooter (Jun 14, 2012)

Calcula la corriente por la resistencia en el caso mas desfavorable, luego P=R·I² (como siempre)
El caso mas desfavorable será cuando la red snubber está a 110V, calcula la corriente sumando la Xc y la R I=110/(Xc+R) (vectorialmente, claro)


----------



## Marcos Vega (Jun 14, 2012)

pues como yo lo entiendo es que la potencia de disipación es la diferencia entre la potencia eléctrica antes de que la corriente llegue a la resistencia y luego de esta. O sea:

Pot (antes de la resis) = V(batería) x I (corriente por el circuito)
Pot (después de la resis) = V (medido luego de la resistencia) x I (corriente por el circuito)

Pot disipada = V(batería) x I (corriente por el circuito) - V (medido luego de la resistencia) x I (corriente por el circuito)

Pot disipada = [V(batería) - V (medido luego de la resistencia)] x I (corriente por el circuito)
Pot disipada = ΔV (caída de tensión en la resistencia) x I (corriente por el circuito)

O sea,.. lo mismo que dijeron más arriba..


----------

